# Tractor salvage yards



## BowHunter89 (Feb 27, 2013)

Does any one know of any good tractor salvage yards here in Georgia or South Carolina? I need some parts for a Massey Ferguson 35.


----------



## CC Rider (Feb 27, 2013)

There's one in Madison county GA, I believe it's called Holloway's.


----------



## epittman (Feb 27, 2013)

there's one in Pavo, GA.
T & H Sales and service 229-859-2643


----------



## BowHunter89 (Feb 27, 2013)

Are there any in middle Georgia say between Savannah and Atlanta? I found it in Pavo but I would like to find it alittle closer


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Feb 27, 2013)

Used to be one in Hazelhurst, Rebel tractor parts i think.

They had about 75 acres of stuff.
They also had a big monthly auction of farm equipment.


----------

